# Found some facts about Cyppies...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...Cypriot cats.

They are descended from cats imported by St Helen from Egypt and the Holy Land to rid Cyprus of poisonous snakes. They are connected with the Byzantine monastery of St. Nicholas. There is a poem called The Cats Of St Nicholas, written by Nobel Lauriate Giorgio Seferis.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I had to look them up. Frankly they look like a regular tabby with white to me. What do find so fascinating about them?


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I think that history is pretty darn interesting myself!


----------

